# Coleman 6250 Generator Output Issues



## Chevy22360 (Jan 2, 2017)

We recently had an ice storm, generator worked fine first couple days then noticed the furnace was starting very hard almost to the point where it could not start the fan, before this this was not an issue. Everything else was turned off. Out of the 110 on the wall volt meter showed 124-128 volts under load. Engine runs fine, checked all grounds and connections. All seem fine. Brushes are wore but still tension. What is the testing procedure for checking rotor/windings. etc? Thanks

Model #PMA525302 .02


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

6250 - Surge Watts, what is the running, about 55-5600W? You mentioned running your furnace, and I wonder if it is big enough to sustain that? I have an older Craftsman, samething, just different badge. I could operate anything 110V, but refrained from running a furnace or the a/c from the furnace, in season. For heat, we used oil-filled radiators.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Maybe I'm missing something, but if you've got 124-128VAC under load, the problem isn't with the genset, but the furnace? Where were you reading the "under load voltage?" Gas furnace, so the biggest load you've got is starting the fan which should be 120V? Heat pump? If you have an amprobe, check the starting and running current of the fan motor and compare to the plate. I'd check to see if it acts the same under normal power.


----------

